# Sears 12ft Jon Project



## ohiolunker (Mar 20, 2011)

First timer to the site and I have to say this place has been a great inspiration. I recently received a 12ft Jon for Christmas which was pretty sweet; however, she definitely needed some TLC. I've already picked up some post style mounts and folding seats and a few other odds and ends. Plan to make a deck for a foot control troller and deck the flooring. Also, I've read the quite a few posts about Steelflex and have to say that stuff seems like the way I'm headed.


----------



## ohiolunker (Mar 20, 2011)

Here's where it stands after day one. Got the front seat cut out and started wire wheeling the old paint, fiberglass resin, silicone and plethora of other non-sense on the hull. Really like what RBufford did with his 12 footer so I'm borrowing a couple of his ideas.


----------



## Decatur (Mar 20, 2011)

Looks good!


----------



## ohiolunker (Mar 20, 2011)

Day 2 in the books. I started with the angle grinder on the bottom, but ran out of abrasive discs. Had to switch gears and work on something else. The trailer is all put together with new carpet on the runners and a new winch. I also came up with a stopper to keep the winch from hitting the boat if i were to make a quick stop. Nothing fancy, but hopefully it will be functional. Also, I used the metal from the seat I removed and cut out some cover pieces for the sides. Pics below are a rough mock up, they need a little more forming but should rivet on nice. I think I'm going to try and put some cup holders from bass pro in there - 1 to throw pliers etc. in and the other for a tasty beverage. I think I should have room to mount some rod holders there as well.

I removed the transom boards because they were pretty whipped (see pics below). Half the bolts just snapped off as soon as I cranked on them. Definitely going stainless for the replacement. Speaking of which, does any one have any good suggestions on how to make a nice motor support on the transom? The metal is really thin and I'd like to make something that is strong enough to have no problems with a 5 -7.5 hp motor. I'll probably build up with wood and some spar urethane, but I'm open to suggestion.

Well it's back to the work week, so I probably won't get to touch again until next weekend. Hopefully I make some good progress and have more pics to come.


----------



## ohiolunker (Mar 21, 2011)

Managed to pick up a few more abrasive wheels on the way home and squeeze in an hours worth of work. Got the bottom and front all ground down. Weather forecast doesn't look so hot (it's Ohio....go figure) probably going to snow again Thursday, so I doubt I'll get anything else done the next couple days. Hopefully we will get another run of nice weather again soon and I'll finish up all the paint removal, so I can get any holes plugged up and get it ready for Steelflex.

Couple of questions if anyone can help me out:
1. Does anyone have any pics of the Steelflex in blue? I'm in between gray or blue, but I've only seen pics of the gray.
2. I've seen people mount metal brackets to the cross members and run 2x2 for the decking supports. I'm pretty sure I read somewhere here that there is a certain type of bracket material that isn't good to use with aluminum. I'm trying not to make a rookie mistake, so if someone can steer me in the right direction I would appreciate it.
3. Same question, but with the wood. I'm supposed to go non-treated right? Then just finish with a couple good coats of spar urethane. I've got a couple decent size pieces of 3/4 particle board from another project, but I don't know if I'm better off picking up a few sheets of something better. My gut tells me yes, but I'm not sure.

Thanks in advance for your help and hopefully some more progress pics to come soon.


----------



## ohiolunker (Mar 23, 2011)

Not much to update, but managed to squeeze in a little work. Got the transom ground down to the metal. Bad news is it turns out the metal around the drain hole was all putty. I'll have to build it back up before I paint.


----------



## ericzerka24 (Mar 25, 2011)

Hey I remember when mine used to look like that! haha

Gotta love those little light weight jon boats


----------



## ohiolunker (Mar 26, 2011)

Yeah, there's really not much too them. Hopefully it will feel solid once it's all put together.


----------



## Industry (Apr 2, 2011)

I have the same boat. I will be watching closely to see how yours turns out. Good luck!


----------



## ohiolunker (Apr 2, 2011)

Called Fasco yesterday to order some Steelflex. Great people to deal with. Awesome customer service.


----------



## JFDBasser (Apr 2, 2011)

I've got the same boat and did a similar project last year. I didnt cut the front seat, but I did put a floor in the front. I mounted a board on the top of bow rails to mount the TM and a graph, put the floor in the front for the TM pedal and mounted carped boards to both seats so I could mount pedestal seats. I put 10" pedestals in and they work great to fish out of. Very stable while fishing, not the least bit tippy. I also put a floor in the center...works out great. It's a fun little boat, works great. I'll get some pics of mine soon... Good luck, great project. Looks like your doing a great job. I like that cut front seat.


----------



## ohiolunker (Apr 3, 2011)

JFDBasser said:


> I've got the same boat and did a similar project last year. I didnt cut the front seat, but I did put a floor in the front. I mounted a board on the top of bow rails to mount the TM and a graph, put the floor in the front for the TM pedal and mounted carped boards to both seats so I could mount pedestal seats. I put 10" pedestals in and they work great to fish out of. Very stable while fishing, not the least bit tippy. I also put a floor in the center...works out great. It's a fun little boat, works great. I'll get some pics of mine soon... Good luck, great project. Looks like your doing a great job. I like that cut front seat.



Thanks for the comment. Let me know when you get some pics up of your boat. Always looking for inspiration.


----------



## ohiolunker (Apr 3, 2011)

I've got a couple framing questions I'm looking for help with. I've posted them on a couple forums on tinboats and figured I would put it up here as well and to see if anyone can point me straight. I'd like to use Simpson Strong Tie 2x2 brackets to fasten directly to my cross members to build a deck; however, I know theses framing brackets are galvanized. My question is is there anything I can coat/paint the brackets with to avoid galvanized on aluminum problems? Also, my entire boat will be Steelflexed so there will be minimal direct contact with the aluminum. Last question is if there is nothing I can do to avoid problems with the galvanized brackets, does anyone know where I can get them in stainless?


----------



## ohiolunker (Apr 3, 2011)

Good day today, saw the Indians get their 1st win of the season (and turn a triple play!) and got some work done on the boat. Finished up grinding the outside of the boat. Going to start the inside the next nice day we get. Cut out the holes for the cup holders which turned out pretty good. I'm not sure what I'm going to do with the rest of the space beside them yet. Debating between putting a tray for lures, etc or if I should mount rod holders there. I also picked up a boat cover from Gander so once I get the decking in it doesn't get destroyed by Ohio weather. 

Note to all the newbies out there: When using a grinder with a wire wheel WEAR PROTECTIVE GEAR! When those wheels start to go wires shoot out like little spears. I've gotten them stuck in just about every part of my person at this point and it sucks.


----------



## LeviStevenson (Apr 3, 2011)

I can second you on the wire wheel shrapnel....you will be finding that in coats skin hair etc. for days. That cover is from gander mountain eh? How much did that cost ya if ya don't mind my asking.


----------



## ohiolunker (Apr 3, 2011)

The cover was just under $40. A little pricey, but it seems to be decent quality and fits like a glove.


----------



## Walston (Apr 3, 2011)

ohiolunker said:


> Good day today, saw the Indians get their 1st win of the season (and turn a triple play!) and got some work done on the boat. Finished up grinding the outside of the boat. Going to start the inside the next nice day we get. Cut out the holes for the cup holders which turned out pretty good. I'm not sure what I'm going to do with the rest of the space beside them yet. Debating between putting a tray for lures, etc or if I should mount rod holders there. I also picked up a boat cover from Gander so once I get the decking in it doesn't get destroyed by Ohio weather.
> 
> Note to all the newbies out there: When using a die grinder with a wire wheel WEAR PROTECTIVE GEAR! When those wheels start to go wires shoot out like little spears. I've gotten them stuck in just about every part of my person at this point and it sucks.



The Tribe looked better today, we were at the game yesterday, it was a long cold day.

Boat progress is looking good.


----------



## ohiolunker (Apr 9, 2011)

Weather is finally getting nice, so I was able to get some work done on the boat. Grinding is finished!!! :mrgreen: :mrgreen: Didn't go as crazy on the inside because it's more for aesthetics which doesn't put fish in the boat. I'll go over everything with some sand paper one last time before the Steelflex goes on. Started patching the holes and worn spots with some JB. Couldn't find stainless or aluminum brackets anywhere, so I picked up some aluminum angle and made my own. Fab'd up some brackets to connect 2x2's to the cross members and then made some L's to connect 2x2's to the bench seats that are getting covered. I picked up a whole box of strong-ties 2x2 connects which i'll use to connect wood to wood b/c they are galvanized. It will be great if the nice weather holds out because I'll be able to get more done, but in the same, each nice day is a day I should be out on the lake!


----------



## cactusjack (Apr 20, 2011)

its looking good


----------



## ohiolunker (Apr 20, 2011)

cactusjack said:


> its looking good


Thanks. It seems like every time I have a few minutes to work on the boat it's been raining. Hopefully the weather will sort out and I can get some more progress pics up.


----------



## Industry (Apr 21, 2011)

I have the same boat save for a few minor differences. How wide is the bottom of your boat? How high are you going with your decking? Shoot me a pm with your e-mail and I will send you a pic of how my transom is braced. I think mine came braced from the factory.


----------



## BOB350RX (Apr 21, 2011)

LOOKIN GOOD CANT WAIT TO SEE IT DONE!!!


----------



## ohiolunker (Apr 21, 2011)

Industry said:


> I have the same boat save for a few minor differences. How wide is the bottom of your boat? How high are you going with your decking? Shoot me a pm with your e-mail and I will send you a pic of how my transom is braced. I think mine came braced from the factory.


The bottom is only 31 inches so the decking is going to be pretty low. I just don't think it would feel very stable to build it too high. I actually got a little unexpected help with the transom from my neighbor. He does pretty nice wood work and offered to route something for me. Prime example of the way things should work, neighbor does right by you, you throw him a cold six-pack......it's the formula for world peace :lol:


----------



## 93civEJ1 (Apr 22, 2011)

good luck on your restore...im in the 12ft club with ya...im taking mine out for the first time in the morning.


----------



## ohiolunker (Apr 24, 2011)

Still raining in Ohio  so no progress. Since I couldn't work on the boat I decided to go out and pick up a new trolling motor. Got a foot controlled 45lb thrust Minn Kota. Snapped a photo of one of the seats that are going in too. Ordered the battleship grey Steelflex and hopefully the seats will match nicely. Only bad news is that Fasco called and said that particular color is backordered until May.....guess I'll have to wait.


----------



## ohiolunker (Apr 29, 2011)

Well apparently it's monsoon season in Northeast Ohio, because I can't remember a day this month that it didn't rain at least a little. Definitely not helping the boat progress. Finally cleared up a bit today and I made it out to pick up supplies for the build. Figure the trailer isn't hauling a boat around it could get a little workout with some lumber. Since I've been stuck indoors I fabbed up some rod holder brackets out of aluminum angle and some stainless bolts. They mount in the oar brackets and hopefully will work pretty good if I decide to do some trolling or want to drown a few night crawlers. Giving credit where it is due I have to admit I got this idea from Old Bill's 'Installing a fishfinder wtihout drilling holes!' post. Pretty clever. Lastly, I picked up a Lowrance X-4 pro fish finder from Gander. I think at this point I have everything to get the boat in fishing shape so I should have some more progress posts to come.

On a random topic.....don't know if anyone out there has used Ardent Line Butter line conditioner, but so far I have to say i recommend. Sprayed it on some 50lb braid and pitching distance increased and the retrieve seems quite a bit smoother. We'll have to see how it holds up throughout the summer.


----------



## ohiolunker (May 1, 2011)

Mocked up how I'm going to run the wiring today. Drilled holes and ran PVC along the channel in the hull. Cut out some aluminum angle and mounted some brackets in to strap down my battery. A little crooked, but they work alright and will be covered up anyways. Speaking of batteries, I'm thinking of getting and Optima blue top, but don't know if it's worth the extra money. Does anyone have any experience with them?


----------



## LMBDave (May 7, 2011)

lookin good so far, keep it up.


----------



## ohiolunker (May 8, 2011)

Thanks LMBDave, I appreciate the post. Got the foam and lumber for the floor cut out today. Steelflex just arrived in the mail, so as soon as it heats up I'll give the boat some color.


----------



## weezer71 (May 9, 2011)

Really coming along, look good!  I know the feeling on the rain, not much better in Indiana  Looks like a break this week a bit and warmer temps. Looking forward to seeing the finished product!


----------



## Industry (May 9, 2011)

Man that thing is gonna put mine to shame! Keep up the good work. Can't wait to see the finished product.


----------



## ohiolunker (Jun 22, 2011)

Well....I'm a married man as of 6/11. Now that the wedding is over it's time to get this boat finished. I mounted the front deck brackets to the cross member and started framing. I cut out the deck which lined up nice. Not 100% thrilled with the lower cover piece...I should have cut the sides more concave to fit more flush to the sides of the boat. If I have enough wood left I may cut another, but if not hopefully the carpeting will fill it in a bit more. Also, made some cross rails to keep the water from pooling up on my cover (another idea I borrowed from the mad scientists of tinboats). Supposed to be a nice weekend, so hopefully I can make some progress.


----------



## ohiolunker (Jun 26, 2011)

Cut out the last plastic holder I wanted to put in next to the cup holder. Figure I can use this to throw lures in and such. Finished framing in the front deck and started framing the back. Hopefully I can finish cutting everything out for the back deck and start the steelflex tomorrow. Really would like to get this thing on the water before summer is over. [-o<


----------



## ohiolunker (Jun 26, 2011)

Moment I've been looking forward to. Steelflex applied to the outside. Pic one is of the 1st coat and the second is coat 2. Definitely some sagging on the sides, but all in all I'm pretty happy how it turned out. I'm going to coat the inside too, mostly for looks, but the boat should be sealed up pretty well after that.


----------



## Industry (Jun 26, 2011)

Lookin good! Its coming right along. 8)


----------



## ohiolunker (Jul 3, 2011)

Busy day today. Got the Steelflex applied to the inside. Only put a coat on the floor and the areas that would be visible. Mounted all the brackets for the rear deck and fuse box. Drilled the mount holes for the fish finder. Got both pieces for the rear deck cut out and applied my first coat of Cabot's to some of the wood pieces. Put in an order at genuinedealz.com for all the electrical wiring gear I'll need and ordered a couple more goodies from basspro. Picked up some more marine carpet too. Outside of some time to finish staining everything and assembly I think the only things left on the list to pick up are a battery and my stickers (which is a good thing because I hate to think how much has went into this project at this point). My goal is to have this thing in the water by my b-day in August.


----------



## ohiolunker (Jul 30, 2011)

It seems as if the universe does not want me to finish this boat. I tore my quad two weeks ago and have been on the couch or crutches since. Finally starting to feel a bit better so I got out and tried to get something done. I would actually like to go fish at least once this year. Put some longer runners on the trailer so it will be a bit more stable. Started running the wiring which was surprisingly a pain in the neck. Getting all the wires through the PVC was a bit of a workout. Hopefully I will have more progress pics to post here in the upcoming days.


----------



## ohiolunker (Aug 1, 2011)

Front deck frame installed. Fuse box finished and wiring hub for the trolling motor mounted.


----------



## spotco2 (Aug 2, 2011)

Looks great so far! 

My dad has the same boat but in MUCH worse condition. We've had to upgrade his bilge pump to 2 Dixie cups instead of just one  

Have you considered adding a hinged door under that front deck to give you some covered storage? It would make a great place to toss in some ropes and maybe store your life jackets or other misc crap that we always end up with rolling around in the floor.


----------



## ohiolunker (Aug 2, 2011)

spotco2 said:


> Have you considered adding a hinged door under that front deck to give you some covered storage? It would make a great place to toss in some ropes and maybe store your life jackets or other misc crap that we always end up with rolling around in the floor.



That's exactly what I was thinking of doing, just have to get around to cutting them out. I'm thinking about blocking off the deck cover and the front bench and creating a little dry storage area too. Hopefully I can get out and get some more knocked out this weekend. Thanks for the post.


----------



## JonBoatfever (Aug 2, 2011)

Looks great. I wish my 14 footer could be like that!


----------



## BtsNhoS (Aug 2, 2011)

looks really good, im about to add the electric to mine, good stuff.


----------



## ohiolunker (Aug 5, 2011)

Today I bracketed on a piece of wood to create a storage area where the front bench will be the bottom of the compartment. I installed a toggle switch for the depth finder. Glued the foam into the floor, but forgot to take a pic. Started mock fitting everything together which was pretty cool because you start to get a feel for what it's going to look like when it's finished. I cut out the outer board for the transom, so once I can get some more staining done I'll be able to start bolting the rear together. I cut-out 2 doors in the top and bottom of the front deck for storage. Hopefully more to come here soon.


----------



## ohiolunker (Aug 7, 2011)

Installed some quick disconnects last night for the trolling motor. This way I will be able to pull the motor from the boat without having to mess with unscrewing anything. All I have to do is bolt the open end to the hub I installed in the front of the boat and we should be good to go. I also applied my 3rd coat of of spar-urethane to some of the wood pieces last night, so I'm hoping to get them carpeted and maybe installed today.


----------



## ohiolunker (Aug 7, 2011)

Today was a good day for the boat project. Hooked the quick release up to the hub. Wired in the toggle switch, cleaned up the wiring and screwed in the bracket for the depth finder. The stain on the transom pieces was dry and ready to be installed. My neighbor really did a great job routing the inner piece for me. Bolted everything in with a liberal amount of silicone. I even managed to salvage the old capacity plate from the old piece. I'm going to try and get some carpeting done for the front deck so I can get it installed and mock up the troller. I'm shooting to have this thing in the water by month's end and if everything goes as planned (which it seldom does) I shouldn't have a problem meeting my goal.


----------



## 23mako (Aug 8, 2011)

Thanks for all the updates on your boat. I've really enjoyed reading everything about it because i have the same boat. My question is, when you removed part of the middle seat did you leave the rib running along the bottom of the boat? Have you been able to take it on the water yet and see if there would be any structural issues? Thank you and I'll be continuing to follow your thread.


----------



## ohiolunker (Aug 8, 2011)

23mako said:


> Thanks for all the updates on your boat. I've really enjoyed reading everything about it because i have the same boat. My question is, when you removed part of the middle seat did you leave the rib running along the bottom of the boat? Have you been able to take it on the water yet and see if there would be any structural issues? Thank you and I'll be continuing to follow your thread.



I did leave the ribs in to cut down on hull flex. Didn't make any sense to remove them as they don't interfere with the decking at all. Unfortunately, I haven't had it in the water yet. Although I've tried not to cut any corners with the build, having the boat in the water really is the ultimate test. I've definitely put in more weight than I have removed and the design of the transom could be troublesome if not sealed properly, so I am hoping everything goes as planned. I'll keep the updates coming.


----------



## ohiolunker (Aug 8, 2011)

Front deck done. It's amazing how well storage covers fit before you put carpet on them. On to the back deck.


----------



## ohiolunker (Aug 10, 2011)

Started working on the back deck. I've got a question for anyone willing to help me out. The rear deck goes all the way flush with the transom; however, I'd like to one day mount a gas motor on the back. I'm just wondering how big of an area should I cut out of the top deck so the motor will clamp in?


----------



## BOB350RX (Aug 11, 2011)

FOR MY 9.9 RUDE I NEEDED 9 X 14 CUT OUT IT GAVE ME ENOUGH ROOM TO GET MY GORILLA PAWS IN THERE AND DO WHAT NEEDED TO BE DONE


----------



## ohiolunker (Aug 11, 2011)

Thanks Bob, I appreciate the info. I was kicking around some ideas with my Dad of making an extended transom off the back to hook a motor to vs. clamping it onto the back. He's a really good welder so I know he could fab up something pretty solid. I may just put the deck on the back without making any additional cuts so I can at least get out on the water and then once I get a gas motor deal with it then. Plus the reservoir that I would mainly fish is electric only.


----------



## BOB350RX (Aug 12, 2011)

I KNOW YOUR IN THE PORTAGE LAKES AREA WHERE AT YOU PLANNING ON FISHING?


----------



## ohiolunker (Aug 13, 2011)

BOB350RX said:


> I KNOW YOUR IN THE PORTAGE LAKES AREA WHERE AT YOU PLANNING ON FISHING?



Figure I'll spend a good bit of time out on Nimisila.


----------



## ohiolunker (Aug 13, 2011)

Home stretch. Cut everything out for the rear deck. Bolted on the troller mount. A little concerned that the motor shaft is a bit long for the boat; however, I haven't figured out if I can make it any shorter. Attached some cleats to the front deck. Clamped on the transducer mount I picked up from Basspro (didn't want to drill extra holes in the boat) to see how it would fit. Stained the last bit of wood. I'm going to try to get two more coats of urethane on tomorrow. Barring any complications I might just have this thing in the water next weekend.


----------



## ohiolunker (Aug 14, 2011)

Another question for you guys. Do you think a bilge pump would be overkill for a 12 footer? Debating.


----------



## Jay D (Aug 14, 2011)

no leaky no worry :roll:


----------



## ohiolunker (Aug 14, 2011)

Jay D said:


> no leaky no worry :roll:


Words to live by. Thanks Jay.


----------



## SVOMike86 (Aug 15, 2011)

If you have the means to put it in, there is no reason not to. It would suck to be in the middle of a lake and start taking on water, no matter how big or small your boat is.


----------



## ohiolunker (Aug 21, 2011)

Last minute add decided to throw in a bilge pump with an on/off switch. Ultimately figured I would rather put it in than regret it. Installed the floor, rear deck, and seat mounts. If I can get some work squeezed in tomorrow morning, I'm thinking I can have this project finished. Just need to test the electrical components, trim down the front seat post (it's about 6 inches too high), and add the side covers where the bench was cut out. That pretty much wraps it up.


----------



## ohiolunker (Aug 21, 2011)

Well it's taken me 6 months, but the boat is finally finished. Charged up the battery to test the electrical components and all system are a go. I'll see you all out on the water.


----------



## ohiolunker (Aug 26, 2011)

It floats! Even managed to land the first fish of the boat. A little 10 inch bass I caught on a spinnerbait. Only fish of the day, but at least the maiden voyage wasn't a complete bust. The front seat was still a bit high, but all I had to do was remove the small extension I added. The weight is distributed a little too much to the port side when the battery is in. Might not be an issue if I had a gas tank on the other side in the rear, but will probably slide the battery over a bit for now.


----------



## lbursell (Aug 29, 2011)

Nicely done. You've put in a lot of work, but you got a good pay-off out of it.


----------



## Howard (Aug 29, 2011)

I like that you kept it open. I think sometimes we go overboard on the top deck space needed. Good job =D>


----------



## ohiolunker (Aug 29, 2011)

Thanks guys, I appreciate the kind words


----------



## Plane Driver (Aug 29, 2011)

Where did you get the center mount for your seat or did you build that on your own? That is a great set-up. If possible I might try to get a center seat in similar to yours. Great work!


----------



## BtsNhoS (Aug 30, 2011)

what happened to the rod holders? (maybe you said it earlier but i missed it) i have the same ones and im looking for different ways to mount them, im thinking of just doing u-bolts


----------



## ohiolunker (Aug 31, 2011)

Plane Driver said:


> Where did you get the center mount for your seat or did you build that on your own? That is a great set-up. If possible I might try to get a center seat in similar to yours. Great work!


I built the seat mount myself. Just made a square frame out of 2X4s, stained, covered them with carpet and bolted on a standard post style seat mount. I screwed it into the floor so it wouldn't move.


----------



## ohiolunker (Aug 31, 2011)

BtsNhoS said:


> what happened to the rod holders? (maybe you said it earlier but i missed it) i have the same ones and im looking for different ways to mount them, im thinking of just doing u-bolts


I made the rod holder mounts so they are removable. I store them in the back deck compartment until I want to go trolling. They bolt onto the oar mounts with a stainless bolt and a wing nut. Check out page 2 of my build for pics of the holders and mounts. Hope it gives you some ideas.


----------



## agrimm (Sep 9, 2011)

I have the same boat and I am wondering what the load capacity is on yours. I think mine says 300lbs total. How does the added weight of the decking affect the amount of weight you can load in the boat?

Looks great by the way. Nice work.


----------



## zeedogg (Sep 11, 2011)

let us know how this holds up when fishing 2 guys.

looking for stability and buoyancy tips for a 12/32


----------



## Plane Driver (Sep 16, 2011)

Nice work on that - does it seem to hold well? Did you drill into boat or did you use braces to support the base?


----------



## ohiolunker (Sep 18, 2011)

Didn't drill into the boat anywhere with exception to the cross members where I bolted on some brackets for the frame. So far the boat has been out twice without any issues. The only thing I might try to fix is that there is a lot of weight to one side with the battery in and it tends to lean a touch to the port side. I've only been out in it by myself so far, but my cousin is looking you get out on the water before the weather gets ugly. agrimm I think my capacity is the same is yours, but the weight of the decks hasn't seemed to be a problem so far. I'm a pretty light guy (~165lbs) so we'll see how it floats with another person out with me.

On a side note, didn't catch anything last time out, but saw 2 bald eagles. Very cool sight to see. Those things are impressively large.


----------



## agrimm (Sep 19, 2011)

Thanks. I would imagine the extra foam under the floorboards help to displace some of the weight. How thick is the plywood that you used for the decking and do you think it could be thinner and still hold up as well?


----------



## ohiolunker (Sep 19, 2011)

I used 5/8 ply. You might be able to get by with 1/2 inch, but I figured I may have to occasionally step on the decks to get in and out of the boat when tied up to the dock. Also, considering the amount of moisture boats are subjected to I thought thinner wood would be more susceptible to noticeable warping.


----------



## Specknrebel (Sep 29, 2011)

hey i like the way your boat came out....i hope you dont mind if i steal some ideas from you for my sears 12 ft. great job man. =P~


----------



## ohiolunker (Sep 29, 2011)

Specknrebel said:


> hey i like the way your boat came out....i hope you dont mind if i steal some ideas from you for my sears 12 ft. great job man. =P~



Steal away. That's why I put it on here. Thanks for the post.


----------



## Specknrebel (Sep 30, 2011)

ohiolunker said:


> I've got a couple framing questions I'm looking for help with. I've posted them on a couple forums on tinboats and figured I would put it up here as well and to see if anyone can point me straight. I'd like to use Simpson Strong Tie 2x2 brackets to fasten directly to my cross members to build a deck; however, I know theses framing brackets are galvanized. My question is is there anything I can coat/paint the brackets with to avoid galvanized on aluminum problems? Also, my entire boat will be Steelflexed so there will be minimal direct contact with the aluminum. Last question is if there is nothing I can do to avoid problems with the galvanized brackets, does anyone know where I can get them in stainless?





yes there is a chemical i used to use to prevent rust, the name of it im not sure how to spell it , but its an oxidizer, you can buy it at lows and it may run like 15 dollars a gallon. ask the guy there in the paint department he will be able to tell you the name of the chemical..sorry but my memory is horrible with names.


----------



## PSG-1 (Sep 30, 2011)

You must be referring to "Ospho" (phosphoric acid)

While this stuff works great for neutralizing rust, as well as cleaning and etching aluminum for painting, DO NOT use it on galvanized metal, it will eat that coating away. Again, this is phosphoric acid. 

The way it works on rust is that it creates a chemical reaction with the red iron oxide, turning it into iron phosphate, which is black in color. For aluminum, it etches into the metal, creating some 'tooth' for paint adhesion, and removing aluminum oxide from the surface. (You must also use zinc chromate primer before painting aluminum, or the paint will not adhere, it will flake off)

If you want to neutralize the galvanic action between the galvanized and aluminum, ideally, you would put a zinc on each galvanized bracket, but at the very least, you need to use a barrier between them, such as undercoating, or truck bed liner. Paint both mating surfaces before bolting together.


----------



## ohiolunker (Oct 1, 2011)

I ended up making aluminum brackets for anywhere that would touch the hull and only used the stong-ties for the wood.


----------



## trueblue1970 (Jun 12, 2012)

Great job on your boat. Any updates? How does it handle with another person in the boat? I just bought a 12' foot Sears jon myself w/trailer. Prior owner did some minor mods to it (carpet wood over benches w/ seats mounted on swivel base and a removeable floor on the back half. Seats/wood base are on hinges which makes for nice storage in the benches. Im going to take it out a few times before I decide what to change/add to it.


----------



## ohiolunker (Jun 14, 2012)

trueblue1970 said:


> Great job on your boat. Any updates? How does it handle with another person in the boat? I just bought a 12' foot Sears jon myself w/trailer. Prior owner did some minor mods to it (carpet wood over benches w/ seats mounted on swivel base and a removeable floor on the back half. Seats/wood base are on hinges which makes for nice storage in the benches. Im going to take it out a few times before I decide what to change/add to it.



Thanks! It's been holding up pretty well. My buddy and I went out yesterday (combined weight about 370ish) and we had no problems. If we were any heavier I might be a little uncomfortable as it is a pretty narrow boat and the potential for flipping might be there. Also, the weight of the battery is off center so it definitely rides lower on the port side. It's by far more comfortable fishing solo as it gets a little crowded with 2 people and gear, but it's always more fun when you can get out on the lake with your people. All in all I am still incredible happy with how it has turned out.


----------



## ohiolunker (Aug 5, 2012)

Well all.... the project bug has officially bit me again, so after much consideration I've decided to sell this jon and start over. It's a great boat and I'm incredibly happy with how it turned out, but I'm itching to get ahold of something I can get out on bigger water (i.e. Lake Erie). If anyone is interested and in the N.E. Ohio area shoot me a P.M. Thanks!


----------



## RLP (Aug 18, 2014)

Guys, I'm probably a little late on this post... BUT, I was just curious how 'tippy' it was with everything decked. Do you ever fish from the front deck or do you just stay down in the middle?

I have the exact same boat and was wondering what you thought before getting all the plans and everything together.

Thanks so much.

-Ryan


----------

